# Mojito Skeeter anyone?



## REDBOATNY

Thinking of making a Mojito flavored skeeter . Anyone tried this? Lime juice base, fresh mint in primary. Sounds good to me. Any tips, please share. Thanks!!


----------



## kubi3875

That sounds fantastic


----------



## REDBOATNY

I started a 3 gallon batch of lime skeeter pee this morning. I also decided to add mint extract after fermentation, not knowing how fresh mint would ferment. Found Watkins mint extract at Walmart . I will post the recipe if successful. 
Moj skitto!


----------



## kubi3875

im looking foward to seeing how this turns out. i wonder if using fresh mint u could brew it like a tea then put it in your primary of course i know next to nothing about using mint for wine making or much else but ive seen recipies for hybiscus wine that said to use boiling water and pour it over hybiscus to make a tea then add other stuff after that


----------



## Arne

I have seen this thread the past couple of days. Every time I see it, Mojito Skeeto goes thru my mind. Mite be a lable name there. Arne.


----------



## REDBOATNY

Arne said:


> I have seen this thread the past couple of days. Every time I see it, Mojito Skeeto goes thru my mind. Mite be a lable name there. Arne.


 I like it!
Hope it turns out ok. I tried putting a couple drops of mint extract in an ounce or two of the sweetened lime juice mixture. It taste very promising. We will see if it ferments ok. Made a starter with 1 can frozen apple juice and red star champagne yeast, recommended for citrus.


----------



## Henry

Sub'd. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## eblasmn9

REDBOATNY said:


> I started a 3 gallon batch of lime skeeter pee this morning. I also decided to add mint extract after fermentation, not knowing how fresh mint would ferment. Found Watkins mint extract at Walmart . I will post the recipe if successful.
> Moj skitto!



I really like mojitos and if I can ferment something that comes close I am really interested.


----------



## Dend78

Arne said:


> I have seen this thread the past couple of days. Every time I see it, Mojito Skeeto goes thru my mind. Mite be a lable name there. Arne.



im right there with ya Arne i was thinkin Moj-Skeeto


----------



## REDBOATNY

I've had a couple request for this recipe, even though It isn't finished. Everything is going well as of now, so here goes:

This recipe is for a 3 gallon , Mojito flavored Skeeter pee

You will need (2) 5 gal. primary buckets
4 pints realime juice
5# sugar
1 can frozen fruit concentrate ( I used apple, white grape was considered)
yeast energizer
yeast neutrient
liquid pectin enzyme
Champagne yeast or equivalant
mint extract (spice area walmart)

In first primary (yeast starter): add frozen juice, 2 cans water, splash of lime juice,sprinkle of neutrient and energizer. Test with hydrometer, adjust to 20 brix.

2nd primary (must) gets:3 pints realime,1 tsp energizer, 2 tsp neutrient <1/4 tsp liquid pectin enzyme, enough water to make 3 gallons. Adjust sugar to 20 brix. (add 1/8 pound per gallon to raise 1 brix) I used about 3.75 pounds.

Stir both well (airiate) and leave for 24 hours, covered.
After 24 hours, add yeast to starter bucket, cover loosely, then go read the wine forum until the next morning. 
When you see active fermentation, add about 1 qt. of the must, stir well. Give it about 12 hours, if fermentation is active, add the rest of the must.
Stir up daily.

You should still have 1 pint of lime juice. In a clean wine bottle, combine with 2 tsp neutrient, 1tsp energizer, 2 oz. sugar, and a couple drops of pectin enzyme. shake well, put in the frig.

When the mojito skeeto gets down to 10 or so brix, stir in the remaining liquid.

Ferment to dry in primary, rack, and stabilize with sorbate and Kmeta.
Sweaten to taste and add mint extract to taste, allow to clear, bottle.

I will update as this progresses, I may also try lime zest at some point, and put a mint leaf in a few bottles.
Thanks for the interest!


----------



## Arne

Good idea, Dend. Now he has choices, lol, Arne.


----------



## snowgirl812001

This sounds great!!! I was thinking of doing something like it, with orange & grapefruit instead of lime. You guys think that would taste ok? Or maybe I'll add lime juice too?


----------



## Dend78

i say go for it and if its a lil off sugar or mixing with something else for a good cocktail is always an option


----------



## snowgirl812001

Sounds good! I just happened to have all that left in the freezer lol


----------



## Polarhug

I did a "skeeter-ita" added in a frozen lime daquiri mix and a few cups of tequila to taste at bottling. It had lime pulp in it but it didn't bother me - just shake it up and it tasted amazing! It was a huge hit for summer


----------



## snowgirl812001

Polarhug said:


> I did a "skeeter-ita" added in a frozen lime daquiri mix and a few cups of tequila to taste at bottling. It had lime pulp in it but it didn't bother me - just shake it up and it tasted amazing! It was a huge hit for summer



That sounds great too!


----------



## snowgirl812001

Mind if I snag the Mojito Skeeto name?? Would love to use it on my label


----------



## REDBOATNY

snowgirl812001 said:


> Mind if I snag the Mojito Skeeto name?? Would love to use it on my label


*Go for it Snowgirl! *
Mine has all worked out and has been in secondary with sparkoloid for 5 days. It is clearing very slowly. I may add superKleer soon as i am eager to add the mint and backsweeten. If it is good, I will be starting another larger batch very soon. The first 3 gallon batch was only to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## snowgirl812001

REDBOATNY said:


> Go for it Snowgirl!
> Mine has all worked out and has been in secondary with sparkoloid for 5 days. It is clearing very slowly. I may add superKleer soon as i am eager to add the mint and backsweeten. If it is good, I will be starting another larger batch very soon. The first 3 gallon batch was only to satisfy my curiosity.



Awesome, thanks. Here it is. I CAN'T WAIT to try it! I have a feeling it gonna be a hit, especially since these AZ summers get so hot.


----------



## REDBOATNY

Nice Label! We will have to swap notes. I don't usually label the pee's, they don't last long enough.


----------



## snowgirl812001

Same here, but I give a lot away so I like them to look purdy lol. & thanks!


----------



## tatud4life

I'm going to have to try this one!!! I made a mulled cinnamon pee late last year. The wife didn't care for it too much, but I really enjoy it!!!


----------



## Polarhug

What do you guys bottle your pee's in? I made my husband drink a ton of Modela especiale's because I fell in love with those clear short fat bottles. He was pretty upset about it.


----------



## REDBOATNY

I have been using corona bottles. There is a post on here about cleaning the silkscreen ink from the bottle using limeaway or vinegar.


----------



## novalou

REDBOATNY said:


> Go for it Snowgirl!
> Mine has all worked out and has been in secondary with sparkoloid for 5 days. It is clearing very slowly. I may add superKleer soon as i am eager to add the mint and backsweeten. If it is good, I will be starting another larger batch very soon. The first 3 gallon batch was only to satisfy my curiosity.



I have been contemplating making a mint wine for a while, tons of it growing here. If the lime-mint combo works, I'll have to get a batch started!

Let us know how it tastes!


----------



## Arne

Polarhug said:


> What do you guys bottle your pee's in? I made my husband drink a ton of Modela especiale's because I fell in love with those clear short fat bottles. He was pretty upset about it.


 
If you can find them, the old returnable 10 oz. pop bottles work reallly well. They are made out of a heavy glass and do not break easily. Also, a couple of 10 ouncers and you are well on your way to a skeeter buzz. I cap them with a bottle capper, tho. They don't last long enough to try and age anyway and I usually don't bottle til it is 6 mo. or so anyway. Arne.


----------



## REDBOATNY

Racked the 3 gallon batch of Mojito Skeeto today. Adjusted to 5 brix (about 4 cups inverted sugar) added 1/2 a bottle mint extract to taste, and a few drops green food coloring. Added the first pack of SuperKleer, I wasn't patient enough to wait for clearing on this one. This is goooood stuff. Going to start another batch pronto and maybe try the carbonation method that was posted this week.


----------



## snowgirl812001

REDBOATNY said:


> Racked the 3 gallon batch of Mojito Skeeto today. Adjusted to 5 brix (about 4 cups inverted sugar) added 1/2 a bottle mint extract to taste, and a few drops green food coloring. Added the first pack of SuperKleer, I wasn't patient enough to wait for clearing on this one. This is goooood stuff. Going to start another batch pronto and maybe try the carbonation method that was posted this week.



Love the color! Looks awesome!


----------



## REDBOATNY

snowgirl812001 said:


> Love the color! Looks awesome!


 Thanks! Found out a little green food coloring goes a long ways (and so does the mint). I only put in a few drops, and when I stirred, this is what I got! Now I have 3 1/2 bottles of mint extract to use up.


----------



## twistedvine

Also waiting to hear how this turns out.


----------



## snowgirl812001

REDBOATNY said:


> Thanks! Found out a little green food coloring goes a long ways (and so does the mint). I only put in a few drops, and when I stirred, this is what I got! Now I have 3 1/2 bottles of mint extract to use up.



You'll just have to make more!


----------



## tatud4life

REDBOATNY said:


> Racked the 3 gallon batch of Mojito Skeeto today. Adjusted to 5 brix (about 4 cups inverted sugar) added 1/2 a bottle mint extract to taste, and a few drops green food coloring. Added the first pack of SuperKleer, I wasn't patient enough to wait for clearing on this one. This is goooood stuff. Going to start another batch pronto and maybe try the carbonation method that was posted this week.


 

That is absolutely beautiful!!!!! You should call it antifreeze!! I have to try this now after seeing it!


----------



## Polarhug

Looks great!!


----------



## sdb8440

*@redbotany*

looked for a thread on the carbonation method you mention, but I couldn't locate it...can you assist please and, brilliant idea BTW!


----------



## seth8530

Something you all could try doing is lightly muddling a ton of mint leaves inside of your secondary fermentation vessel and letting the pee soak up the mint flavours. The reason a i recommend lightly muddling over boiling or thrashing the mint is because mint, when you start to muddle it too hard starts to release a lot of bitter flavours as opposed to when you lightly muddle which extracts a lot of the lighter minty flavors.. Of course, you would need quite a bit of mint to do this I believe.


----------



## REDBOATNY

sdb8440 said:


> looked for a thread on the carbonation method you mention, but I couldn't locate it...can you assist please and, brilliant idea BTW!


 http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f32/easy-stove-top-pasteurizing-pics-193295/


----------



## snowgirl812001

Mine is def gonna be a different color lol. I used blood oranges, grapefruit, lime, and mint


----------



## REDBOATNY

*They are real, and they are fabulous! *
The Mojito Skeeto experiment is complete, and I couldn't be happier.
I am going to let them age until tomorrow night, and then get started with the quality control process at band practice.


----------



## ORnurse

Looks wonderful!


----------



## Arne

Quality control at band practice. Sounds like a good way to have none left. LOL, Drink hearty but not so much you can't be careful on the roads home. Arne.


----------



## saramc

REDBOATNY said:


> Now I have 3 1/2 bottles of mint extract to use up.



Make some peppermint toothpicks!!
Congrats on the mojito skeeto. I may make this SOON.


----------



## jimmyjames23

That looks seriously awesome delicious. 
I'm making some in spring. 
And to think all this time I've been fermenting grapes like a sucker.


----------



## snowgirl812001

Ok, since I have grapefruit & oranges in mine too, the grapefruit has overpowered everything else. I added 3 cans limeade concentrate to see if it would help, seems to have worked a bit. Anyone have any other ideas to tame the grapefruit taste??


----------



## Paradoxnightmare

One of the general rules I learned as a chef. You can always add but you can never take it back out&hellip;of course, as I said, YOU CAN ALWAYS ADD. Double the batch, split to two carboys, add sugar to balance and add more of everything except grapefruit. But then, Oh no, you've got twice as much wine as you intended?!?! I think EVERYONE on here has the solution for THAT problem!


----------



## dietz_james

Sounds great. Mind if I borrow the name and call mine the Minnesota Mjo-Skito?


----------



## Dino466

Redboatny , how did the "quality testing " go - did it pass.


----------



## REDBOATNY

About 10 folks have tried it, 2 said it was too minty but they have never had a mojito. The rest liked it. I like it too much and prefer it on ice.


----------



## jimmyjames23

I want to make a 3 gallon batch. 

Do you have a recipe for 3 gal?
I love mojitos and I've never tried making lemon wine. Hit me up.


----------



## jimmyjames23

Sry. I see you posted a 3 gal recipe. 

I may modify it with a liter of mojito mix if I can find a preservative free one. 
I wonder what a few drops of artificial rum flavoring will do before botteling.


----------



## jimmyjames23

I just started a batch. 

8 x 1L bottles "Great Value" lemon juice
16L Hot Tap Water (to dissolve sugar)
22 Cups Granulated White Sugar
3 Limes sliced thin
4 Mint Leaves

Starter...
2L "Great Value" White Grape Juice Heated to 90 degrees (to dissolve Sugar)
1 Cup Granulated White Sugar
Lalvin EC-1118


----------



## REDBOATNY

Looking good ! I have my second batch clearing now, about a week in. Got some bottles washed tonight for 5 gallons of Cranberry skeeter going in the bottle Friday night.


----------



## jimmyjames23

I was going to wait 2 days to pitch the starter. 

I added a pack of Montrachet to the lemon must to soak up any preservatives. Sprinkled on top with 1/2 teaspoon yeast nutrient. Sound right?


----------



## REDBOATNY

jimmyjames23 said:


> I was going to wait 2 days to pitch the starter.
> 
> I added a pack of Montrachet to the lemon must to soak up any preservatives. Sprinkled on top with 1/2 teaspoon yeast nutrient. Sound right?


 I have not heard of that method, interesting. I usually just stir the crap out of it and/ or let it "air out".


----------



## jimmyjames23

I figured the hot water and stirring will break up the sulphide that was in the lemon juice. I didn't add any additional k-meta as when I poured the lemon juice on the hot sugar water I got a familiar waft of sulphur. 
This is the same method I used for my recent Ribena Black Currant wine that had k-meta and sorbate in the concentrate. 
It worked like a charm. 

Hoping for a repeat.


----------



## Dino466

Could you "fortify" the Mojito with Vodaka. One of my favorite drinks is Vodaka and lime. I haven't started a batch yet - waiting to clear some carboy space.


----------



## jimmyjames23

Dino466 said:


> Could you "fortify" the Mojito with Vodaka. One of my favorite drinks is Vodaka and lime. I haven't started a batch yet - waiting to clear some carboy space.



I did that once with a Shiraz. Gave it some punch and it helped to clarify and stabilize the wine quickly. Though the taste for a red wasn't considered "desireable". 
I'm gonna add 1 or 2 cans of Mojito mix on this back of Mjo-Skeeto for back sweetening... If my ferment takes off that is.


----------



## snowgirl812001

Well here's how mine looks. Gotta say, it's one of my faves so far. Next batch will be just the lime & mint though.


----------



## REDBOATNY

Looks good! I was wondering if yours was finished. I have batch number 2 about a week away from bottling. Bottled 51 cranberry skeeters (12 oz.) last night, and am getting tired of scrubbing Corona bottles.


----------



## snowgirl812001

Nice! I would like to do beer bottles but for now I have to stick to wine bottles. Cranberry sounds great, I'm gonna have to try that. I have a blueberry skeeter clearing right now.


----------



## jimmyjames23

Sweet job. My pee is not taking off...at all. 

I used 8 1L bottles of Lemon Juice for 7 Gallons. 
Too much lemon?


----------



## REDBOATNY

jimmyjames23 said:


> Sweet job. My pee is not taking off...at all.
> 
> I used 8 1L bottles of Lemon Juice for 7 Gallons.
> Too much lemon?


Yes that does sound like alot. I use 3 ltr for 5 gallons and add it in steps. I start mine in 2 buckets. One bucket gets 1 can fruit concentrate 2 cans water, 2 oz. sugar pinch of yeast neutrient and 1 pack of red star champagne yeast. The other bucket gets 2 ltr. lemon , neutrients,4.5 gallons water, sugar, to 20 brix. When the yeast shows a good fermentation, (24 to 48 hours) I add about 4 cups from the second bucket to the yeast bucket. If fermentation is strong, I add the rest the next day. The last ltr. lemon goes in when the gravity drops by half along with more neutrients. (1.010)


----------



## jimmyjames23

Perfect. I've never had such a problem fermenting anything. Then again... until I joined this site I only made wine. 
I've divided the 7 gallons into two 6 1/2 gallon glass carboys. I'll make a mix of 1080 sugar water in a 5 gallon bucket and use your instructions. 
Hope I like skeeter pee...I'll have 60 bottles of it now.


----------



## dietz_james

Has anyone experimented with how much mint extract to use, or is a 1/2 bottle per 3 gallons the standard?


----------



## REDBOATNY

dietz_james said:


> Has anyone experimented with how much mint extract to use, or is a 1/2 bottle per 3 gallons the standard?


 I just bottled a second batch and used slightly less than 1/2 bottle. It is all done by taste. I recommend sweetening then adding the mint go slow and sample along the way. The mint is very strong stuff.


----------



## jimmyjames23

I have mint and rum extract for my batch. I used real mint leaves too. I'm just waiting to clear and then I'm going to experiment with "the right flavor"


----------



## REDBOATNY

jimmyjames23 said:


> I have mint and rum extract for my batch. I used real mint leaves too. I'm just waiting to clear and then I'm going to experiment with "the right flavor"


 I like the rum idea, might have to do one more batch!


----------



## jimmyjames23

I juiced 3 limes in the primary too. 
Hope it turns out. Taste like crap right now. 
I just added sorbate and k meta this morning and its been under vacuum for most of the day. I'll let it clear on its own for 5 days then rack, sweeten and filter. 
12 gallons would be a big waste if I mussed it up.


----------



## jimmyjames23

Looks like 3 drops per gallon of rum extract does the trick.


----------



## dietz_james

Is that rum extract or imitation rum extract?


----------



## jimmyjames23

Imitation. Wal-mart sourced.


----------



## jimmyjames23

Going to try an ounce of real rum in a gallon tomorrow. The mint leaves taste fantastic (with sugar) so I'm hoping real rum will impart a more natural flavor. 
Fortified Mjo-Skeeto anyone?


----------



## jimmyjames23

Real rum does not taste good in SP. it all gives you a terrible hangover. 

Filter pads are soaking. Bottles are ready. 
6 x 375 ml Dry (BS 1.000 3 drops/Gal Rum Ex)
6 x 375 ml Sweet with rum ex and Mountain Dew (Skeeter Dew)
The rest will be straight sweetened Mjo Skeeto with a little extra mint extract.


----------



## JoyofWine

Man does that sound good! When I'm ready to experiment on my own I'm going to have to try making this!


----------



## jimmyjames23

After Mini Jet filtering


----------



## FTC Wines

I have to make this next. My 2 ct. I switch to Grolsch Beer ONLY for the bottles so I can bottle Skeeter Pee in them. They are perfect for SP, get 2-3 uses out of the orange seal, replacement seals are only 10 cents. There nothing better for the boat or a picnic or just having FUN! Roy


----------



## jimmyjames23

FTC Wines said:


> I have to make this next. My 2 ct. I switch to Grolsch Beer ONLY for the bottles so I can bottle Skeeter Pee in them. They are perfect for SP, get 2-3 uses out of the orange seal, replacement seals are only 10 cents. There nothing better for the boat or a picnic or just having FUN! Roy



Sweet idea. 
Here's mine bottled already. Well...the dry one anyway.


----------



## jimmyjames23

Moj Skeeto is done. 

Special thanks to The Hulk for the Gamma rays.


----------



## ffemt128

Started a batch of this on Friday night. What sg is everyone back sweetening this to? I'm doing a 6 gallon batch.


----------



## jimmyjames23

I backsweetened to 1.07. But I used 4 bottles lemon to each 23L carboy. It was extremely tart. 
The x wife loves it.


----------



## jimmyjames23

Er... 1.007

Damn iphone thumbs.


----------



## dietz_james

Do you feel a sweeter or dryer wine compliments the mint better?


----------



## ffemt128

Back sweetened my Mojito Skeeter Pee at lunch. Need to sample after work. I took it to 1.008 added, 1/8 cup additional lime based on trial sampling last week, 3 tsp mint and 1 1/4 tsp rum extract for a 5 gallon batch. Oh the green coloring posted earlier, that was a must as well. Not quite antifreeze green but has a nice toxic glow. Looking forward to filtering and bottling this weekend.


----------



## FTC Wines

I started my Mojito Skeeto 8 days ago, still in the primary, slowest ferment I have ever had. SG 1.018, now, started at 1.085, added extra yeast nutrient & yeast eng. yesterday, helped a little. Smells great, just SLOW, temps 75*, stirring 2x a day etc. I usually can ferment dry in 6-7 days, even S P. oh well, hope it will be worth it. Roy


----------



## ffemt128

FTC Wines said:


> I started my Mojito Skeeto 8 days ago, still in the primary, slowest ferment I have ever had. SG 1.018, now, started at 1.085, added extra yeast nutrient & yeast eng. yesterday, helped a little. Smells great, just SLOW, temps 75*, stirring 2x a day etc. I usually can ferment dry in 6-7 days, even S P. oh well, hope it will be worth it. Roy


 

It will definately be worth it. I bottled ours last night and put 18 12 oz bottles in the fridge with the other 12 oz bottles of regular pee.


----------



## Henry

ffemt128 said:


> ...with the other 12 oz bottles of regular pee.


 
Insert pee joke here. 

I'm definitely gonna have to try this recipe. Do many of you add fruit to pee in secondary?


----------



## FTC Wines

I used 2 cans of frozen Bracardi Mojito mix and 4 sliced limes in my primary. I did adjust the recipe to a 5 gal batch. Pulled the limes out today, fermentation going a little better. I've also added sliced lemons to Lon's regular Pee. Roy


----------



## ffemt128

Started another batch of the Mojito. First batch went way to fast. SG now at 1.030, adding final 2 bottles of lime additional nutrient and also adding 2 1/2 cups of sugar to up the alcohol a little. 

Last batch for 6 gallons I added 3 tsp of mint 1 tsp of rum extract 1/4 of 1/2 gallon of rum. Will cut back on mint, and consider addition of rum again.


----------



## ffemt128

My second batch of Mojito was at 1.004 last night. I'll give it another day or 2 then transfer to the carboy....Should be ready to go sometime around the middle of September.


----------



## ffemt128

Mojito is clearing nicely on it's own. Going to rack of the light lees this weekend and possibly back sweeten. Looking forward to another batch of this. Need to pick up a bottle of rum. I added about 1/2 of a half gallon to the last batch to add some rum flavor. Couldnt taste it much.


----------



## FTC Wines

My Mojito Sketto, is 11 weeks old & ready to bottle. I don't even RUSH my "Pee". Just back sweetened to 1.009. I did add a 1/2 bottle of rum extract at fermentation, but it doesn't have a rum taste. So I assume a 1/2 gallon of rum would change that & the ABV. We have never had a real Mojito, so we are not ones to comment on taste. Roy


----------



## ffemt128

FTC Wines said:


> My Mojito Sketto, is 11 weeks old & ready to bottle. I don't even RUSH my "Pee". Just back sweetened to 1.009. I did add a 1/2 bottle of rum extract at fermentation, but it doesn't have a rum taste. So I assume a 1/2 gallon of rum would change that & the ABV. We have never had a real Mojito, so we are not ones to comment on taste. Roy


 
I've never had one either. I used 3 tsp mint extract in the last batch. I thought it was good, my wife said too minty. My son said needed more mint. I back sweetened that batch to 1.008 and thought it was pretty good. My neighbor thought it could be a tad sweeter. I'm looking forward to experimenting. This is definately a winning changed to the Original Pee recipe.


----------



## jimmyjames23

ffemt128 said:


> I've never had one either. I used 3 tsp mint extract in the last batch. I thought it was good, my wife said too minty. My son said needed more mint. I back sweetened that batch to 1.008 and thought it was pretty good. My neighbor thought it could be a tad sweeter. I'm looking forward to experimenting. This is definately a winning changed to the Original Pee recipe.



The only one you'll ever make happy with Moj-Skeeto is you. I tried the same batch with 12 different ppl and received 12 different opinions. 
Too sweet, not sweet enough...to dry not dry enough. To much rum...not enough. Don't even get me started on the mint ratios.
Lol.


----------



## WI_Wino

jimmyjames23 said:


> The only one you'll ever make happy with Moj-Skeeto is you. I tried the same batch with 12 different ppl and received 12 different opinions.
> Too sweet, not sweet enough...to dry not dry enough. To much rum...not enough. Don't even get me started on the mint ratios.
> Lol.



Too funny, don't you have like 7 gallons of that stuff? Lots to drink up...


----------



## jimmyjames23

Already drank/gifted it. 

It was a huge summer hit.


----------



## snowgirl812001

jimmyjames23 said:


> Already drank/gifted it.
> 
> It was a huge summer hit.



Same with mine, wish I had made more!


----------



## REDBOATNY

I made 2 batches. It was gone before I knew it. It is a love it or hate it thing. I sure loved it and will make more before next summer.


----------



## DaveL

Took my Mojeeter Skeeter to a pool party last weekend. Over ice with a lime it was a huge hit.
YAY


----------



## jimmyjames23

DaveL said:


> Took my Mojeeter Skeeter to a pool party last weekend. Over ice with a lime it was a huge hit.
> YAY



Moj-skeeto's can swim? Amazing!


----------



## ffemt128

First batch is officially gone. This weekend I'll be back sweetening the 2nd batch. It's crystal clear. I'll play with the mint and rum ratios after sweetening. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Jericurl

I wish I would have noticed this thread earlier in the summer.

I grow different five kinds of mint....apple, spearmint, chocolate, grapefruit, and regular.
Most of my harvesting has already been done and the mint is dry.

I guess it'll go on next year's "I gotta try this" list.


----------



## Hunt

Oh i am so gonna have to make this one. It sounds wonderful.


----------



## FTC Wines

Made my MOJITO Skeeto 7 months ago. We are NOT too fond of it, probably made it too minty. But we had some premixed Margarita mix left over & put about an once & a half in a wine glass with the MS & what a difference!! This may be OUR solution as what to do with the remaining 18 bottles! Roy


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal

*My Mojito Skeeter smells a little off...*

Found this thread and started a batch of Mojito Skeeter last Thursday (May 29th). In the last couple days, I noticed that it smelled just a bit like rotten eggs...not terrible but definitely a little off. I have read that Skeeter Pee can do this and it seems my lime version is falling victim.

I think one of the things I did wrong is put the batch straight into a 3 gallon carboy after the must had started fermenting and I was just giving it a few shakes once a day instead of a good stir. So yesterday I splash racked it into a bucket, added the last bottle of limeade and nutrients (it was at 13 brix) and have stirred the heck out of it several times.

The mixture is fizzing like crazy so I assume it's fermenting well. The smell hasn't gotten worse, but I don't know if it's gotten better yet. Is there anything else I should do to make sure that my Mojito Skeeter turns out okay?


----------



## homesteader26

Even though it's fall I'm going to give this a try! I love mojitos so I'm curious to experiment with this! Thx for sharing your recipe - I'll update how it's going at some point.


----------



## homesteader26

My mojito skeeto is just about done fermenting and the yeast slurry I used was from a batch of DB made from 4 fruit blend. It was pink and my mojito skeeto is still pink! Wondering if adding green food coloring will turn it brown or if I should just let it stay pink? I had read that they lose color as they ferment but I am at 1.00 and it's still pink :-(


----------



## strut

I just started a 5gal batch of mojito skeeto tonight. This is my first skeeter pee. I ran across this thread a few weeks ago and put the recipe in my notes to try some time. I have a friend that makes a simple lime wine and it is absolutely great. 

Last night I found some 100% Key Lime juice marked down at the grocery and decided to pull the trigger. I can't wait to try it, as I love Mojitos and lime wine!

I picked up a bag of key limes today to throw in the must, as I was short about pint of lime juice for a 5 gallon batch (I bought them out). I figured I'd wait until the yeast takes off really well before adding them. Anyone got any words of wisdom about using fresh fruit in this recipe? I did recall seeing others using fruit previously.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## strut

homesteader26 said:


> My mojito skeeto is just about done fermenting and the yeast slurry I used was from a batch of DB made from 4 fruit blend. It was pink and my mojito skeeto is still pink! Wondering if adding green food coloring will turn it brown or if I should just let it stay pink? I had read that they lose color as they ferment but I am at 1.00 and it's still pink :-(



I'd think true skeeter pee would be red. All those little shits drink is blood, right? : 

I'd run with it.


----------



## homesteader26

Strut - that took me a minute to get the joke! Lol funny! It is actually a neat color so I'm not going to mess with it - can't wait to try it!


----------



## strut

Pitched my starter into the primary today. The house smells like margaritas!


----------



## strut

My batch is finished, and has cleared up nicely on its own. FG was kind of high at 1.010, but I'd say 10% is plenty strong for this drink  I thieved a soda bottle full and force carbonated it last night. It is very drinkable, even without back-sweetening or the mint. Tonight I'll play around with the adjuncts to see how I'll proceed. I know I'm going to carbonate at least half of my 6 gallon batch.

I'm going to call this Mojkeyto, since I used Key Lime Juice


----------



## strut

Here is the label I came up with. Turns out my final gravity did drop some more so I'm close to 14%. I'm going to bottle 3 gallons this weekend, and bulk age the other 3 until I free up a keg to carbonate.


----------



## JoyofWine

Strut- I like the label! Lol


----------



## snowgirl812001

Got a cranberry/orange going in secondary. Seems to be still fermenting? Bubbling, already added sorbate, do I add more or let it sit?


----------



## sour_grapes

Why did you try to stop it, and/or why would you _want_ to stop it? You should indeed just let it sit.

Do you know what the specific gravity (SG) is now?


----------



## RegarRenill

snowgirl812001 said:


> Got a cranberry/orange going in secondary. Seems to be still fermenting? Bubbling, already added sorbate, do I add more or let it sit?




It could just be off-gassing CO2 fr the fermentation. Without SG reading it's hard to tell...


----------



## maurtis

I have 6 gallons of the Moskeeto Pee bubbling away in the carboy. Closer to 7 gallons now after adding in the starter and second addition. I forgot to record when I started it, but it was less that a week ago. Started at 1.085 and hit 1.040 today so added the second addition.

I was expecting a slow/quiet fermentation but wow is it vigorous. The foam easily reached the top of my fermentation bucket. Granted, there was not a lot of room left, but still...

Definitely looking forward to seeing how this one turns out. Thanks for the recipe fellas!


----------



## maurtis

Since I made a 6 gallon batch I used an entire bottle of mint extract. At first it was WAY too minty. But over the past three months is has really mellowed in the bottle and as of right now is very enjoyable. I look forward to drinking some ice cold during the hot summer months over some yard work.


----------



## suecasa

REDBOATNY said:


> I've had a couple request for this recipe, even though It isn't finished. Everything is going well as of now, so here goes:
> 
> This recipe is for a 3 gallon , Mojito flavored Skeeter pee
> 
> You will need (2) 5 gal. primary buckets
> 4 pints realime juice
> 5# sugar
> 1 can frozen fruit concentrate ( I used apple, white grape was considered)
> yeast energizer
> yeast neutrient
> liquid pectin enzyme
> Champagne yeast or equivalant
> mint extract (spice area walmart)
> 
> In first primary (yeast starter): add frozen juice, 2 cans water, splash of lime juice,sprinkle of neutrient and energizer. Test with hydrometer, adjust to 20 brix.
> 
> 2nd primary (must) gets:3 pints realime,1 tsp energizer, 2 tsp neutrient <1/4 tsp liquid pectin enzyme, enough water to make 3 gallons. Adjust sugar to 20 brix. (add 1/8 pound per gallon to raise 1 brix) I used about 3.75 pounds.
> 
> Stir both well (airiate) and leave for 24 hours, covered.
> After 24 hours, add yeast to starter bucket, cover loosely, then go read the wine forum until the next morning.
> When you see active fermentation, add about 1 qt. of the must, stir well. Give it about 12 hours, if fermentation is active, add the rest of the must.
> Stir up daily.
> 
> You should still have 1 pint of lime juice. In a clean wine bottle, combine with 2 tsp neutrient, 1tsp energizer, 2 oz. sugar, and a couple drops of pectin enzyme. shake well, put in the frig.
> 
> When the mojito skeeto gets down to 10 or so brix, stir in the remaining liquid.
> 
> Ferment to dry in primary, rack, and stabilize with sorbate and Kmeta.
> Sweaten to taste and add mint extract to taste, allow to clear, bottle.
> 
> I will update as this progresses, I may also try lime zest at some point, and put a mint leaf in a few bottles.
> Thanks for the interest!



I know this is an old thread ... but just wondered if the recipe has been updated? Just finishing my first batch of original pee. My lime tree is ripening and thinking this might be a good use for it!!!


----------



## tradowsk

I might try making this as a winter batch to have it ready for spring/summer. I am also interested if the recipe has been changed/improved over the last few years


----------



## Arne

suecasa said:


> I know this is an old thread ... but just wondered if the recipe has been updated? Just finishing my first batch of original pee. My lime tree is ripening and thinking this might be a good use for it!!!


Lucky you, you have things getting ripe, we have everything freezing off. I have been adding lime to s.p. for years, gives it a nice bit of additional flavor. Usually cut back some on the lemon and add a bottle of lime. (Don't have any lime trees.) Good luck with it, Arne.


----------

